# Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?



## timbu884 (22. Juni 2015)

*Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Hi ich habe einen Laptop mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
Alienware
- intel core i7 920mx
- 8 GB RAM DDR3
- Nvidia Geforce GTX470M (Nachträglich eingebaut, falls sich jemand wundert)

Läuft the Witcher 3 auf diesem Laptop?

Viele Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Ralle82 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Irgendwie wird´s vielleicht laufen, aber zu viel erwarten darf man denke ich nicht... Die Grafikeinheit hat m.M.n. dann doch "etwas" zu wenig Power!

Tante Edith sagt:

Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## timbu884 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Das sieht nicht gut aus, nur auf den aller niedrigsten Einstellungen... danke 
ich hol mir ne Playstation


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Warum nicht einfach mal einen Selbstversuch wagen? Vielleicht nicht doch einen Rechner basteln?


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Die GTX470m ist etwas langsamer als die Desktop GTX460.

W3 wird knapp unter 20FPS in FHD auf min laufen.


----------



## timbu884 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus... sind 20 FPD flüssig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Nicht wirklich, in der Regel sind es 30 Fps


----------



## JimSim3 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*



timbu884 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus... sind 20 FPD flüssig?



Nein, aber dein Laptop wird wahrscheinlich auch keine FullHD Auflösung haben... 

"Flüssig" (Das sieht jeder anders) läuft es ab 30FPS... Mehr packen die Konsolen zumindest auch nicht. Je nach Auflösung könntest du die 30 FPS erreichen...


----------



## iTzZent (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Siehe hier: The Witcher 3 Notebook Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Die GTX470M entspricht in etwa der Leistung einer GT750M. Wie du siehst, wird das Spiel kaum anständig laufen...


----------



## timbu884 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

MMh naja auf den minialen Anforderngen wirds ja laufen. Wenn das dann so aussieht wie bei Skyrim wäre ich shcno zufrieden. 
Meint ihr einen Versuch wäre es wert?


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Ich würde mir das nicht antun wollen....


----------



## Ralle82 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Läuft the Witcher 3 auf meinem Laptop?*

Kannst es ja bei Steam kaufen und ggf. zurückgeben...


----------

